# Advise on Stanley #7 Plane



## just4fun (Apr 6, 2007)

I have an older Stanley #7, says "Bailey" in the front and "Made in the USA". It does not have patent dates in from of the rear handle. I know it is vintage I just don't know how vintage. The wood handle and knob are both in good shape with no cracking. 

My question is this, I'm looking at selling this tool, and was wondering outside of wiping the dust off of it how much should I do? It does have some very light surface rust on the body, and bottom as this is bare metal. No pitting just light rust. So to keep the tool the most valuable should I do anything? Would some oil be recommended? How about a light steel wool to knock off the rust and then some oil? How about the same for the cutter and so on? Or would it be best not to touch it? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey,

Why do yoy want to sell it? Sharpen the blade and put it to use. 

If I were selling it, I would clean the entire plane with mineral spirits. After that I would scrub the rust off with a scotch pad soaked with Wd-40. 

Don't scrub off the paint (japanning) or any decals on the handle, if there are any.

Pictures might help.

Greg


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Based on the description it's not an old enough type to be a super-collectible. Cleaning isn't going to hurt the value as long as you don't make the sides so shiny they are blinding, and stay away from the wire wheel.

If you want to date type your stanley here are a few resources, but they only work if you actually know what the parts of a plane are. 
http://www.woodcentral.com/bparticles/pdatechart.pdf
http://home.comcast.net/~rexmill/planes101/typing/typing.htm

If you want values, type date it using the charts above, more are also available if you google stanley type study, and then go to fleabay past auctions but be aware that condition and age are very important and don't think just because you have a type 15 #7 with light rust that it's going to fetch enough to buy that new Porsche, just because a type 1 mint in the box did.


----------



## just4fun (Apr 6, 2007)

The best I can tell is that it is either a type 16 or type 17... although on the flow chart it seems to be a type 15.... but I think the chart is wrong according to the other site. 

No, not worried about getting rich, thought it may bring $100-$125

I will post pictures for more helpful advise.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

just4fun said:


> The best I can tell is that it is either a type 16 or type 17... although on the flow chart it seems to be a type 15.... but I think the chart is wrong according to the other site.
> 
> No, not worried about getting rich, thought it may bring $100-$125
> 
> I will post pictures for more helpful advise.


I believe that's an optimistic price for it. Any which way though, the best advise I can give you is not to clean it at all. Window dressing vintage tools doesn't phase the serious tool affectionado. 

I think it would be best to leave as is and allow the buyer to decide to clean / restore the plane how he/she sees fit. I've bought a few planes as a user not a collector and even with that in mind I'd rather not have potentially botched restoration attempts have been made. 

Clean it if you really want to, but I'd leave the abrasives on the shelf.

That's ONLY MY opinion though.

Good luck! Are you going to post it on eBay? I'd love to see pictures of it as well.

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree with Tom. I think that your estimated value is high. I have a type 11 #4 1/2 that I payed $45, a type 14 #5 for $35 and a type 17 #7 I got for $45. I had to repair the tote on the 4 1/2 and replace the knob on the #5. These are great user planes, but I wouldn't call them collectable.


----------



## just4fun (Apr 6, 2007)

I believe I have a type 17, the type 16 has many being sold on ebay between $100-$150, the two listed below are the plane I have


http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-USED-VI...aultDomain_0&hash=item4160a50124#ht_500wt_950


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sta...aultDomain_0&hash=item3a6e837115#ht_500wt_950


----------



## FiremanJim (Dec 5, 2009)

I agree with Firemedic - but if you really want to sell it, post it at say $125 and see what happens on the "bay. Crazy people on there, sometimes. If it doesn't sell, you can always re-post it later at a lower price.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Heres what I do and I've sold 100s of them. Take it apart, spray it down with degreaser, let it soak for 3-4 hours, spay with garden hose, let dry in the sun, wire wire it good, sharpen blade, it itfs a good 1, sand the metal to shin it up, reasemble, spay with GIBBS. Take it back apart for pictures, reaemble, take pics od sole, front , back, side, lables etc. Listing, any defects, cracks, handle condition,heaper than partial post. age, if known, just be as honest as you can, cause you don't want to pay the shipping back and ebay fees. Look at others listing to see how they do it. Shipping, they have a "game board box" at usps, its only about$15 to ship, much cheaper than partial post. If you have ant more ?s, let me know. Good lLuck


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

johnray said:


> Heres what I do and I've sold 100s of them. Take it apart, spray it down with degreaser, let it soak for 3-4 hours, spay with garden hose, let dry in the sun, wire wire it good, sharpen blade, it itfs a good 1, sand the metal to shin it up, reasemble, spay with GIBBS. Take it back apart for pictures, reaemble, take pics od sole, front , back, side, lables etc. Listing, any defects, cracks, handle condition,heaper than partial post. age, if known, just be as honest as you can, cause you don't want to pay the shipping back and ebay fees. Look at others listing to see how they do it. Shipping, they have a "game board box" at usps, its only about$15 to ship, much cheaper than partial post. If you have ant more ?s, let me know. Good lLuck


That is HORRIBLE advise! Degreaser? A wire wheel? Do him a favor and don't give anymore silly suggestions. I really shouldn't be surprised, I guess. After all you buy a rusted drill presses, cover it top to bottom in rattle can spray paint and try to sell it off here as in great shape.

If you want to sell damaged planes and garbage tools with window dressing that's your business, johnboy, but don't drag others down there with you. I hate antique dealers who dip tools in varnish with a passion and that is no different.

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

johnray said:


> Heres what I do and I've sold 100s of them. Take it apart...spay with garden hose, let dry in the sun, wire wire it good...sand the metal to shin it up, reasemble, spay with GIBBS.


:thumbdown: 
That's the kind of over-cleaned [email protected] I just walk right by at the flea. Take such abused tools to a tool-collectors' guild meeting and you'd be lucky to leave there alive. I'm sure you have sold such junk on flea-bay. There are many uninformed buyers there and whenever you get uninformed buyers, unscrupulous scumsucking bottom feeder sellers are sure to show up. Take those to a real tool auction like one of MJDs and they wouldn't even let you in the door.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I guess I will continue shopping flea markets. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

The cleaner the better, as I said i've sold 100's and at good prices. The more rust you get off the better. The cleaner to better. people want to use it, not clean it. Firemedic you need to get a life, you don't know **** about anything.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

johnray said:


> The cleaner the better, as I said i've sold 100's and at good prices. The more rust you get off the better. The cleaner to better. people want to use it, not clean it. Firemedic you need to get a life, you don't know **** about anything.


 
John puke Piss off if you sold 100s as you say obesly you dont use them and you probly dont wood work neither I and Firemedic an others have a passion for our work and know more than you from what I read here take your Junk and pawn it else where its not vintage :furious:


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> John puke Piss off if you sold 100s as you say obesly you dont use them and you probly dont wood work neither I and Firemedic an others have a passion for our work and know more than you from what I read here take your Junk and pawn it else where its not vintage :furious:


 You're probably as stupid as firemedic,you jerks don't know crap about planes, i've been buyin, collecting, selling them since the 70's. And what i dont know I look up in many of my reference books. You guys need to get a life.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

:laughing: Mao hahahahaha


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

It won't hurt to lightly clean it up, it may attract a wider audience than a rusted up one. You won't get paid for your time fixing it up so don't do much. Cleaning off the light rust with #0000 steel wool won't bother anything, wipe clean with mineral spirits, put a little boiled linseed oil on the handles. Serious plane users probably wouldn't want what you have anyway, having it presentable could bring a little more. Lately on Ebay it seems folks are willing to pay well for some ordinary users. I was bidding on a couple last night but the prices went over what I wanted to pay.


----------

